# Lost root apps



## jwurst (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey all, I installed the new Bamf Forever Cubed Rom. Since installing, I lost all root abilities such as tethering, overclocking, screen capture. Any ideas? It keeps saying is your phone rooted? In terminal emulator I type in su and get the # sign which means I am rooted.


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Do you have Titanium Backup installed? If you do, try updating busybox and see if that fixes it. (I think you have to click Problems? at the bottom of the app).


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I've also seen performing a Fix Permissions fix this sort of thing as well.

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## CdTDroiD (Aug 10, 2011)

What version of superuser are you running, there are issues with the latest builds, 3.0.3 seems to be the most stable, try uninstalling updates and reboot


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

Might also want to disable logging. This was thought to be a source of problems at one point.


----------

